# Paphiopedilum barbigerum in situ



## cxcanh (Oct 14, 2018)

I still wonder a bit related this varity ....
photo on 14/10/2018


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2018)

a nice colour form


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 15, 2018)

Like it. great pics.


----------



## Spaph (Oct 15, 2018)

Amazing to see, so crazy how they are on the cliff, what a huge blooming clump.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 17, 2018)

That's an incredible mass of flowers for that size of a plant. Really gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing your photos.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2018)

Great photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 18, 2018)

Hear, hear...one can only join the chorus!

Interesting colour form with the bright green central dorsal! 

Have you checked with mr. Gruss, whether it warrants to be described as a botanical entity in its own right (a new colour form of the species...etc.) or whether it might be an intermediate form between the typical and the aureum form...or....?

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 19, 2018)

Guldal said:


> Hear, hear...one can only join the chorus!
> 
> Interesting colour form with the bright green central dorsal!
> 
> ...



Thank you, we are disscussing and we made detail discription photos to send him to check.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Amazing that bank doesnt just slide down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuRu (Oct 26, 2018)

It's always fascinating to see your reports about Paphs in situ. I never had expected to see P. barbigerum growing in the wild on a almost upright limestone wall.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 30, 2018)

GuRu said:


> It's always fascinating to see your reports about Paphs in situ. I never had expected to see P. barbigerum growing in the wild on a almost upright limestone wall.




It is so diffirent with what I saw before (color)


----------



## Guldal (Oct 30, 2018)

OMG - it's so beautiful, you almost can't breathe! Such lovely pictures!

And I think, if one takes a closer look at the picture of the coccineum: it's actually not growing _on_ the quite vertical limestone cliff - it seems to be growing in the crevices in the cliff surface, possibly as a humus epiphyte?

Please, enlighten us, Cxcanh!


----------



## SlipperMatt (Oct 31, 2018)

I strongly believe, these are not pure barbigerums. Look at the leaf structure. Shorter and wider leaves, than barbigerum have. More fat flower, green sepal center, shorter and more stretched petals. More likely natural hybrid between barbigerum and helenae in my opinion.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2018)

That is so impressive!


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you all, this is a nice one


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 7, 2018)

Great shot


----------



## Guldal (Nov 7, 2018)

SlipperMatt said:


> I strongly believe, these are not pure barbigerums. Look at the leaf structure. Shorter and wider leaves, than barbigerum have. More fat flower, green sepal center, shorter and more stretched petals. More likely natural hybrid between barbigerum and helenae in my opinion.



I think your suspision re: the one with the green sepal center might somehow be well founded - we are curiously waiting what O. Gruss thinks of it?!

The coccineum, though, looks exactly as the one standing on my desk - and the flowers look all like it! (one could, albeit, discuss, which name has precedence: Averyanov et al. designates it as P. barbigerum var. lockianum)

But whatever the botanical determination: the photos are just great!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------

